
The Next Big Language - tosh
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-language.html
======
elevensies
See also: [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.ca/2017/05/why-kotlin-is-
better-...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.ca/2017/05/why-kotlin-is-better-than-
whatever-dumb.html)

------
rhapsodic
This should have 2007 in the title.

